# 50g Planted is up and running, Finally



## Thutton (Feb 17, 2020)

Been working on my 50g planted community for a while now. I thought I'd get some opinions.

Setup
- 50g and stand bought from BCAquaria forum
- Fluval 406 bought from BCAquaria forum (unfortunately impeller is bad and rattled like nuts, so I got the rebuild kit)
- Black blasting sand (FB Marketplace)
- Co2 from 15g column, Aquatek paintball adapter.
- 3 coral life 10000k bulbs and hood (FB Marketplace)

Stock (Not in Picutre)

3 - Angelfish
6 - Rummynose Tetra
6 - Smudge Spot Cory (Had never heard of, found during search for sterbai, fell in love with these guys)
6 - Harlequin Rasbora (Came from my 15g which is now Guppy, Shrimp)
1 - Bristlenose Pleco
2 - Oto (All that could be found during covid lockdown)
3 - Nerite Snail
MTS Snails

Plants are some crypts, Anubias and java ferns I have along with some val in the back and dwarf in mid. Still waiting for them to fill in of course.

Just thought I'd post, I enjoy this forum but it has gotten quieter since I was here years ago.

-


----------



## Thutton (Feb 17, 2020)

Was meant to be posted in different forum, my bad a similar post is in different section on this forum. 

This ones updated anyway lol


----------

